

Can Chatter/Yammer completely replace meetings in a startup? - theredfisherman

Hi, Can a startup team of three only utilize chatter or yammer for communication and have no meetings? The only meetings will be the occasional once in two weeks meeting. 
The pros are the time saved with unproductive meetings and stick to productive communication, the data you communicate about is in the same place as the conversation, a record of all conversations so nothing is forgotten or up in the air even 10 years from now.
We seem to be able to do this with friends and family on Facebook. so why not a startup team? My main negative so far has been that the energy level is not the same with such online collaboration tools compared to a face to face meeting. Your thoughts?
======
theredfisherman
bump

